# CM based roms.



## kevincat3556

I have an idea. If someone could walk me through compiling a rom for this phone, i could make CM7 or cm9 or 10 for it. It wont have data for 2 reasons: 1: i dont use it as my main phone any more, and 2, the RIL situation. But i could make a wifi only rom...


----------



## Skylinez

Someone please elaborate with me.

What if we get a petition together describing how we need the RIL for this phone.

Have as much people from Rootzwiki, XDA, etc sign it.

Couldn't this work?
Here is a site that has the most successful petitions:

www.Change.org


----------



## kevincat3556

maybe


----------



## Skylinez

Sorry for sort of going off topic on your thread but I wish the RIL could just get released or hacked.


----------



## kevincat3556

oops double post


----------



## kevincat3556

same here. but it could be done. the WiFi drivers are in the kernel...


----------



## dwitherell

kevincat3556 said:


> same here. but it could be done. the WiFi drivers are in the kernel...


The charge has a wifi-capable cm10/jellybean rom - so yeah it's possible. Beyond me though.


----------



## kevincat3556

IM GOING TO DO THIS OR MY NAME ISN'T KEVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acejavelin

Skylinez said:


> Someone please elaborate with me.
> 
> What if we get a petition together describing how we need the RIL for this phone.
> 
> Have as much people from Rootzwiki, XDA, etc sign it.
> 
> Couldn't this work?
> Here is a site that has the most successful petitions:
> 
> www.Change.org


You can try, but Samsung has made it quite clear that they will not release the RIL for this phone, it has been asked and answered... There is a copy of their "formal" email here somewhere, but in no uncertain terms they stated that there was no way in hell they would release the source for the radios.


----------



## RoyJ

Former X2 owner here.

I can tell you for a fact that no change.org petition will get your RIL unlocked.

The same way it didn't get our bootloader along w/ other Moto phones with locked BL's unlocked.

Check the X2 forums on XDA. General chat sub forum. Look for some of the petition topics. More in-depth explanations there.

Don't get your hopes up for a RIL unlock. Sorry to be negative Nancy over here, but it isn't going to happen unless a dev hacks it

Take the strat as it is or jump ship. Pretty much your only options


----------



## kevincat3556

well...


----------



## p_025

Well what?


----------



## kevincat3556

p_025 said:


> Well what?


I need help on getting started on what to do to get cm on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin

kevincat3556 said:


> I need help on getting started on what to do to get cm on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


CyanogenMod is NOT available for the Stratosphere, neither is any other non-stock based AOSP/AOKP ROM, probably never will be either.


----------



## kevincat3556

acejavelin said:


> CyanogenMod is NOT available for the Stratosphere, neither is any other non-stock based AOSP/AOKP ROM, probably never will be either.


I know. But I want to compile it for this phone and I need to start somewhere. CM wasn't available for the Nexus from day 1, but they started supporting it. If you get what I mean. I mean I'd like to maintain the device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## angel1004

So our problem is that we do not have the modems for the Stratosphere, right? Pulling EI2 gives us nothing and FF1 we can only get the LTE one from the update package. However I have noticed a few people who flahed the EH2 package found here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11183-eh2-full-factory-odin-restore/
They can't get the FF1 update because that package has its own modem files. Both CDMA and LTE. So my question then is what is stopping anyone from using EH2 modems to build their own ROM? The only reason I can see not to is as of right now getting bacl to stock EI2 or FF1 seems to be extremely difficult.


----------



## kevincat3556

angel1004 said:


> So our problem is that we do not have the modems for the Stratosphere, right? Pulling EI2 gives us nothing and FF1 we can only get the LTE one from the update package. However I have noticed a few people who flahed the EH2 package found here: http://rootzwiki.com...y-odin-restore/
> They can't get the FF1 update because that package has its own modem files. Both CDMA and LTE. So my question then is what is stopping anyone from using EH2 modems to build their own ROM? The only reason I can see not to is as of right now getting bacl to stock EI2 or FF1 seems to be extremely difficult.


THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING TOO!!!!!


----------



## kevincat3556

Someone also said that the Nexus and the Strat use the SAME EXACT modem, so i MIGHT try flashing some radios to it.... WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## acejavelin

kevincat3556 said:


> Someone also said that the Nexus and the Strat use the SAME EXACT modem, so i MIGHT try flashing some radios to it.... WISH ME LUCK!


Unfortunately, this was proven to be false... they are significantly different. The same thing was said about the Charge radios too, but they are different than the Strat's as well.

I am not trying to put out your fire, I actually hope you can figure this out and encourage you to continue. But when several of the CM ROM porters on XDA say it can't be done without a working set of radios and the kernel source to go with that set, it probably can't. The main issue with the modems is that they are tied to the specific kernel for their versions (EH2 radios only work properly with EH2 kernel, EI2 radios with EI2 kernels, etc.) and the only kernel source we have is for EI2 and FF1, and we don't have complete modem sets for either kernel. But then again they said the same thing about the Rezound radios, and one dev's relentless work paid off and they were able to completely crack the RIL of the Rezound, so it is possible, just not easy, and we now have a few working AOSP/AOKP ROM's for that device and will continue to get more... So yeah, let us know how it goes!


----------



## angel1004

So EH2 modems require EH2 kernels, eh? How did we end up with EI2 and FF1 kernels so easily? It would seem that getting a kernel is really.a simple thing compared to getting modems. Is there a way we could get the EH2kernel source then?


----------



## acejavelin

angel1004 said:


> So EH2 modems require EH2 kernels, eh? How did we end up with EI2 and FF1 kernels so easily? It would seem that getting a kernel is really.a simple thing compared to getting modems. Is there a way we could get the EH2kernel source then?


EH2 was never officially released, therefore the kernel source was never released by Samsung. EI2 and FF1 were official releases and Samsung is required to release to that kernel source per the open source licensing agreement of using Android, and it is fairly standard, most code monkeys can easily compile a kernel. We will likely never get the EH2 source code, since it was never officially released Samsung doesn't have to release it.


----------



## angel1004

Ah, that makes sense. So now our options here appear to be as follows:
1. Use a kernel we do have with the EH2 modem files. Problem here is we do not know if it will work. It seems that in the update thread there are those who are running a EI2 kernel on EH2 modems and are getting inaccurate signal readings.
2. Find a way to get a EH2 kernel to play with.


----------



## kevincat3556

Ill try pulling the modems from the stray tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## angel1004

What files are you looking for exactly? Is there something other than the CDMA and LTE that you need?


----------



## kevincat3556

I'm not sure. It'd be nice to have the E12 or EI2 or whatever they are.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## selyb

angel1004 said:


> What files are you looking for exactly? Is there something other than the CDMA and LTE that you need?


We can pull all parts of the flash except cp_modem.bin which is bml13. This is blocked or obfuscated in either IBL or SBL. This thread at XDA explains that we should be able to get a low level connection to the flash which should bypass the security measures. I am probably capable of doing the mod but it is for the charge and I would need help and no one with knowledge has answered my questions there









Anyway, don't get confused between having a working ril image and having the source code for it. If we had a full ril dump, then we could help the poor suckers that flashed EH2 or EK1. To compile CM* for the Strat properly, we need the source code for the RIL (not gonna happen) or someone with hacking skillz better than any of us to hack the CM drivers to work with one of our RILs.


----------



## angel1004

Huh. Here I was thinking that all we would need were the individual files and we could start moving things along. By the way, it seems the link over in the EH2 thread is down. Anyone have a copy of that full Odin dump of EH2? I would like to poke around in it and see if I can find anything.


----------



## acejavelin

selyb said:


> ...
> To compile CM* for the Strat properly, we need the source code for the RIL (not gonna happen) or someone with hacking skillz better than any of us to hack the CM drivers to work with one of our RILs.


Hmmm... several CM ports over XDA have stated if they had kernel source and modem files for the same version, then they could port CM to the device, although it would take longer than if they had the acual modem source


----------



## kevincat3556

What about CM without data and texting? Like wifi only. Since I have a GNexus as a main device, id like to try that

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin

kevincat3556 said:


> What about CM without data and texting? Like wifi only. Since I have a GNexus as a main device, id like to try that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


Sure, knock youself out!


----------



## p_025

You know, even if we would need the modems and kernels from the same version, even having something at this point would help. Hell, I'd settle for broken signal indicators if it meant CM or even AOSP ICS or JB.


----------



## kevincat3556

p_025 said:


> You know, even if we would need the modems and kernels from the same version, even having something at this point would help. Hell, I'd settle for broken signal indicators if it meant CM or even AOSP ICS or JB.


Same here. I can put my SIM card from my nexus in here and it activates, so if i could compile cm10 for it, i'd be able to test calls and stuff


----------



## selyb

acejavelin said:


> Hmmm... several CM ports over XDA have stated if they had kernel source and modem files for the same version, then they could port CM to the device, although it would take longer than if they had the acual modem source


Thats the difference between a proper compile and a hacked version. One has to try to change the working kernel part by part to run the newer OS and if anything breaks then try to create workarounds to make it work. With enough time and motivation I could probably accomplish this. Anyway we are currently stuck because the only kernel/modems combo we have is a f***ed up leaked build. We need either a JTAG or similar connection to dump the modem directly OR someone to reverse the IPL/SPL to remove the obfuscation method. I don't believe this phone will ever get that kind of L33t hacking attention which is why I will be 'upgrading' asap.


----------



## kevincat3556

How would I go about pulling files and stuff? Use Odin and dump stuff? Or do I have to do some adb magic?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin

kevincat3556 said:


> How would I go about pulling files and stuff? Use Odin and dump stuff? Or do I have to do some adb magic?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is the problem... when you pull a dump of the ROM, the modems are sittings in a special partition we can't access correctly, they always dump out as all zeros ones.


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> This is the problem... when you pull a dump of the ROM, the modems are sittings in a special partition we can't access correctly, they always dump out as all zeros.


Just to further clarify - I believe it's the cdma modem in particular that this is the issue for; the LTE modem can be dumped just fine, but without the pair it's sorta useless.


----------



## kevincat3556

what program are you using to dump the LTE part in the first place?


----------



## dwitherell

kevincat3556 said:


> what program are you using to dump the LTE part in the first place?


You can dd the partition the lte modem sits on - same w/ kernel, recovery, system, data, cache, etc. When I do such things I tend to use adb and adb shell my way in - but you could likely use terminal emulator to do the same commands on the phone. I'm really no expert on this stuff by any means - I'll leave those that are more knowledgeable (*cough* selyb *cough*) to point out issues in my thought process.


----------



## selyb

I used Connectbot (a term emulator) and did dd if=bml13 of=/sdcard/bml13.bin

If you grab the pit info using Heimdall, you can see which partitions are which. Choose your partition and add 1 so #12 - cp_modem.bin is gonna be bml13. Ace said it dumps all zeros and I said the same once before but in fact it is all 1's (hex editor shows 512 bytes of 0xFF)

All other partitions AFAIK dump correctly.

_Edit:_ It's been a while since I've done any R&D on the strat but IIRC, you can dump the same partitions using Heimdall.


----------



## acejavelin

selyb said:


> I used Connectbot (a term emulator) and did dd if=bml13 of=/sdcard/bml13.bin
> 
> If you grab the pit info using Heimdall, you can see which partitions are which. Choose your partition and add 1 so #12 - cp_modem.bin is gonna be bml13. Ace said it dumps all zeros and I said the same once before but in fact it is all 1's (hex editor shows 512 bytes of 0xFF)
> 
> All other partitions AFAIK dump correctly.
> 
> _Edit:_ It's been a while since I've done any R&D on the strat but IIRC, you can dump the same partitions using Heimdall.


Dug back through some files I had from when I did some playing with this... I was incorrect before, it is all ones (not zeros)


----------



## kevincat3556

dang... if only i had a job at samsung........


----------



## p_025

selyb said:


> With enough time and motivation I could probably accomplish this.


Motivation? Are we talking $$$ or ¢¢¢?


----------



## kevincat3556

DO IT DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevincat3556

We're getting somewhere guys!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legmando33

Really?!

Sent from my kingdom


----------



## kevincat3556

Me and an unnamed helper(unless said individual wants to be named) have gotten a flashable cm7.1 zip. It didn't boot, but I think the kernel is the problem. Aromafm (recovery based file explorer) showed all the required files in the right places, but it just looped the Samsung logo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025

CM7.1? ******, this is 2012, we've got a rover on Mars, Jelly Bean was released three months ago, and you're trying CM7.1?
I guess it's still better than stock. More power to you!  Hope it pans out.


----------



## kevincat3556

p_025 said:


> CM7.1? ******, this is 2012, we've got a rover on Mars, Jelly Bean was released three months ago, and you're trying CM7.1?
> I guess it's still better than stock. More power to you!  Hope it pans out.


LOLOLOL!!!! Its ported from a working charge ROM. I think. But if we can figure out how to get it to boot, we might get somewhere fast...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## selyb

p_025 said:


> Motivation? Are we talking $$$ or ¢¢¢?


Neither. I've never done anything like that before so it would be a learning experience. For some projects that would be enough motivation but for this there is no guarantee I could finish it. I'm so disgusted with lack of support for this phone that I have no motivation to work on anything for it anymore.


----------



## kevincat3556

Lets do it selyb! I wanna learn this stuff too! Lol


----------



## p_025

selyb said:


> I'm so disgusted with lack of support for this phone that I have no motivation to work on anything for it anymore.


That's exactly why you _should_ work on things for it. Samsung don't give a shit, Verizon would laugh in our faces if we asked. We've got people who can't exactly use other lines' upgrades and stuck with this phone for another year or more. So many would be grateful for third party support for this phone since the first parties are bastards.


----------



## kevincat3556

Sooooooooooo...?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## adgj533

kevincat3556 said:


> Me and an unnamed helper(unless said individual wants to be named) have gotten a flashable cm7.1 zip. It didn't boot, but I think the kernel is the problem. Aromafm (recovery based file explorer) showed all the required files in the right places, but it just looped the Samsung logo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


any luck? or still cant boot?


----------



## kevincat3556

Can't boot still... I don't know where to start to make it boot...


----------



## connorh333

Has there been any progress? I have tried multiple times with no luck. 
Also if you could upload what you have so far I think it would get done much quicker if there were more people helping this project.


----------



## p_025

I've heard of problems arising from the name of the kernel. Not the kernel itself, just its name and/or version number. Try changing those to spoof it as stock, but still have it be CM.


----------



## acejavelin

p_025 said:


> I've heard of problems arising from the name of the kernel. Not the kernel itself, just its name and/or version number. Try changing those to spoof it as stock, but still have it be CM.


Yeah, I remember when we were working on Box's kernel, the version number had be left unchanged, even a tiny change to the build number in the from 2.6.35.7-EI2 to 2.6.35.8-EI2 would cause the system not to boot and stick at the logo screen.


----------



## kevincat3556

sorry. ill upload the zip when i get home


----------



## kevincat3556

http://db.tt/jWhLkHx2

Sorry for the delay. Don't you just love backstabbing women?! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556

Theres the zip... don't know what all to do with it.


----------



## connorh333

https://www.dropbox....e-KANG-0929.zip
I don't have a stratosphere right now so could someone try this?
@Kevincat3555: I made changes to somethings that were left as "Charge" not stratosphere. Also other changes to things. I'm assuming you ported from cm7 for the droid charge. Hopefully it works.
(Probably not though.)


----------



## OptimusI

Downloaded and flashed with CWM and it never gets past the Samsung screen. Just keeps looping "Samsung".


----------



## connorh333

ugh. But thanks a lot anyway.


----------



## kevincat3556

I actually had a helper xboxfanj or something build that. don't forget to mount /system when you flash


----------



## OptimusI

I'll give it another try in a little bit though if I hadn't mounted /system the flash would have failed wouldn't it?


----------



## OptimusI

Just tried it a couple times with the same result. Boot loops the samsung screen.


----------



## kevincat3556

That's what happened to me too. Idk. I tried flashing the different kernels and it still did the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025

Did you make sure the kernel version number/name were the same?


----------



## kevincat3556

I don't know exactly how to check that without booting and looking at settings. If needed, I can set up a VM, set up teamviewer, and possibly leave my strat plugged in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556

I don't know exactly how to check that without booting and looking at settings. If needed, I can set up a VM, set up teamviewer, and possibly leave my strat plugged in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556

...


----------



## p_025

kevincat3556 said:


> ...


That's got to be the most useful post in this entire thread! Congratulations, you have won the internet.


----------



## kevincat3556

p_025 said:


> That's got to be the most useful post in this entire thread! Congratulations, you have won the internet.


I think the first one was. lol. Anyone have any other ideas on how to go about booting any AOSP rom?


----------



## jaw20

Not to revive a dead post or anything but, I heard of a tool called frost that could extract encryption keys for hard drives from ram. Could this solve RIL?


----------



## acejavelin

jaw20 said:


> Not to revive a dead post or anything but, I heard of a tool called frost that could extract encryption keys for hard drives from ram. Could this solve RIL?


Unfortunately, no... It's not an encryption issue. The "file" or memory area just comes back with all Zeros or Ones, I don't remember which anymore, and there has never been a ROM where the full RIL has been issued, it's always a patch to something we can't see. Not sure why this is so different than other Samsung devices, but it is what it is, same with the Charge.


----------



## kevincat3556

Revising it, F*CK THE RIL!!!!! I'm sure nobody even uses it as phone now do they? lol. Let's just ry changing some stuff from the Fascinate roms and try booting them... I put PACMAN on a fascinate, and i havent put it down since. But, i only use it for music, and would LOVE voodoo sound recording quality on this thing! Id link to some drumming i did with the fascinate if youre interested. but yeah, lets try for no signal lol


----------

